# Čajkovskij (spelling)



## italtrav

Avevo della difficoltà da trovare come si scrive in italiano il nome russo che si scrive Tchaikovsky in inglese. Ma, adesso trovato, non ho capito la forza del carattere iniziale 'Č' di Čajkovskij e non potevo scoprire una spiegazione nel dizionario. E come selo chiama? Un aiuta, per favore. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## curiosone

italtrav said:


> Avevo della difficoltà da trovare come si scrive in italiano il nome russo che si scrive Tchaikovsky in inglese. Ma, adesso trovato, non ho capito la forza del carattere iniziale 'Č' di Čajkovskij e non potevo scoprire una spiegazione nel dizionario. E come selo chiama? Un aiuta, per favore. Grazie in anticipo.



That doesn't look like any Italian spelling I ever heard of.  First of all, 'Č' is most definitely NOT an Italian spelling.  Secondly, Italian spelling is phonetic (i.e. spelled the way an Italian would pronounce it).  So my attempt at spelling "Tchaikovksy" might be "Ciaicovschi" - however I believe it's actually spelled "Ciaikovski" (which is the spelling I got in Italian when I tried googling it).


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Wikipedia can be your friend in these cases (but is NOT the final word):



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij* talvolta traslitterato *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* o *Ciajkovskij*


----------



## giginho

italtrav said:


> Avevo Ho avuto della difficoltà da  a trovare come si scrive in italiano il nome russo che in inglese  si scrive Tchaikovsky in inglese. Ma, adesso che l'ho trovato, non ho capito la forza  valenza della carattere  lettera iniziale 'Č' di Čajkovskij e non potevo  riesco s scoprire  trovare una spiegazione nel dizionario. E come selo chiama Come si chiama? Un aiutao , per favore. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## mailpaga

non riesco s a


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> That doesn't look like any Italian spelling I ever heard of.  First of all, 'Č' is most definitely NOT an Italian spelling.  Secondly, Italian spelling is phonetic (i.e. spelled the way an Italian would pronounce it).  So my attempt at spelling "Tchaikovksy" might be "Ciaicovschi" - however I believe it's actually spelled "Ciaikovski" (which is the spelling I got in Italian when I tried googling it).



Con i nomi stranieri funziona diversamente, Curio. Scriviamo Roberto Bolaño e François Mitterrand, William Shakespeare e Günter Grass. Ho una passione per la letteratura russa, e nelle migliori traduzioni questo tipo di traslitterazione dal cirillico (Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij) è la norma: non scriviamo Piotr Ilic Ciaicovschi


----------



## curiosone

√2 said:


> Con i nomi stranieri funziona diversamente, Curio. Scriviamo Roberto Bolaño e François Mitterand, William Shakespeare e Günter Grass. Ho una passione per la letteratura russa, e nelle migliori traduzioni questo tipo di traslitterazione dal cirillico (Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij) è la norma: non scriviamo Piotr Ilic Ciaicovschi



That is in fact what I said, after writing "Ciacovschi" as an example of how it MIGHT be, if spelled phonetically.  I said in fact that when I googled the name, I found the Italian spelling was usuaully Ciakovski (and not once but several times) - which is still phonetic, but uses the "k" (which doesn't actually exist in the Italian alphabet).  
I'm sure there are more "elegant/correct" ways of spelling it (I in fact would spell it "Tchaikovsky" in English, which is also the way it is spelled on youtube), however most people don't spell Russian or Slavic names with all the correct accents, because of the inconvenience.


----------



## italtrav

Grazie a tutti [con un special shout-out a Giginho]

Per quello che vale, Wikipedia a parte, ho trovato "Čajkovskij" nel dizionario Zingarelli e anche lo stesso nell' Enciclopedia Garzanti. In quest' ultimo, quando si cerca sotto "Ciaikovski," c'è una freccia che punta a Čajkovskij. Nel Zingarelli, non c'è nulla sotto "ciaik..."


----------



## curiosone

italtrav said:


> Grazie a tutti [con un special shout-out a Giginho]
> 
> Per quello che vale, Wikipedia a parte, ho trovato "Čajkovskij" nel dizionario Zingarelli e anche lo stesso nell' Enciclopedia Garzanti. In quest' ultimo, quando si cerca sotto "Ciaikovski," c'è una freccia che punta a Čajkovskij. Nel Zingarelli, non c'è nulla sotto "ciaik..."



When I tried looking for "Ciakovski" on youtube, I was redirected to "Tchaikovsky."  I don't doubt that "Čajkovskij" is a correct spelling (somewhere), but I've never seen it on a record label, and despite my love for_Swan Lake_ and _The Nutcracker_, I'd like not even recognize it.

My Collins (English only) spells the name Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky.  My Hazon Garzanti doesn't even HAVE the name listed (with any of the spellings).  
However one thing occurs to me.  I can understand people wanting their names spelled correctly, with whatever particular accents used in their own language, AS LONG AS they have a similar alphabet.  So Spanish and French and German and Polish people can request others to take use the correct spelling - though if they want to do business, they are usually patient with foreign business partners who have different keyboards.  Germans have varient spellings, to allow for this (e.g.: ue for ü, and ss for ß).  But Russian has a different alphabet, so whatever spelling is used in European alphabets, it'll always be written in a different alphabet than the original (and who knows how it might be spelled, in Chinese?).  One might as well insist that Socrates be spelled  Σοκραтέσ.


----------



## tsoapm

I believe I’ve heard/read that Italians take their cue for the tranliteration of Russian names from the French, though quite why that should be I couldn’t say.

Transliteration can be a messy business in any case, and different transliteration systems can exist within the same language c.f. "taoism" v. "daoism".
*
Edit:* Good grief! I think this bears it out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanization_of_Russian


----------



## italtrav

Well, I do have an English translation of the _Republic_ that insists on Sokratēs and Glaukon. What I am most curious about at the moment is what an Italian sees (is expected to see) when encountering this in a dictionary, with its "C" with the diacritical mark, the kappa and the i-lungo.  Particularly, is that Č generally understood (if at all) to represent "ci?" Is this a regular practice with Slavic names? And what would be the name for this inverted circumflex, aka _caron_, in Italian?


----------



## Einstein

There are two ways of transcribing Russian names into Italian. 1) expressing the sound as nearly as possible using Italian phonetics: Ciaikovski (but with variations); 2) by the Serbo-Croat method: as Serbs and Croatians speak the same language but have traditionally used respectively the Cyrillic and Latin alphabets, it is considered sufficient to see how the Croatians express the same sounds in the Latin alphabet as the Serbs express in the Cyrillic alphabet. This is where the Č comes from.
There is always some arbitrariness in both these methods.

It should be added that there is no reason at all for putting a "T" at the beginning of the English transcription; Chaikovsky would do fine, but "Tchaikovsky" is the French transcription, adopted unthinkingly by the English-speaking world.

PS I've noticed that sometimes names, already translated form Russian into English, are then left with the English spelling by Italian translators. Hence *Chernobyl *and *Cernobyl *are both used in Italian (to be precise, the language here is Ukrainian).

PPS to italtrav:


> Particularly, is that Č generally understood (if at all) to represent "ci?"


Maybe not on the first contact, but it's a well-enough known convention and people soon get used to it.


----------



## sarabeeape

It definately is at least one of the versions of the name used in italian (though this does not make it "Italian"). I saw it in my school history book whilst I was at school in italy in the penultimate year. (No one batted an eyelid but then again it was a liceo linguistico). I suppose it is like when we spell naive with a double dotted "i". Tchaikovsky is not an italian name so i guess you have a choice between seeming a toff or


----------



## italtrav

Einstein said:


> It should be added that there is no reason at all for putting a "T" at the beginning of the English transcription; Chaikovsky would do fine, but "Tchaikovsky" is the French transcription, adopted unthinkingly by the English-speaking world.



Well, there is at least some reason, as we have quite a few words in English beginning with a "ch" in which the sound is of a hard "c," many of them Greek or Hebrew:  e.g. Chiron, chameleon, chalcid, Chaldean, challah, chamomile. The initial "t" makes it definite how it is to be pronounced, as well as giving a more explosive foreign character to the consonants.


----------



## curiosone

I think Italtrav makes a good point, about making a word pronounceable in a foreign language.  Italians have no problem pronouncing a "k" instead of a hard "c," and probably don't have much trouble with "j" (as in Latin it's an alternative spelling of "i" with the same pronunciation), but Č is not as generally familiar, and I'm surprised it would be included in an Italian dictionary.

Einstein also makes a good point about "tch" as opposed to "ch" (in English).  However considering that the English language is a mixture of Norman French and Saxon dialects, it isn't totally surprising that the "Tch" form be adopted, especially considering all the strange spellings we've inherited over the centuries, of words pronounced differently than they're spelled (such as:  night, though, through, laugh - to name only a few).

In the specific case of Tchaikovski or Chaikovski or Ciaikovski or Čajkovskij, I tend to trust record labels more than dictionaries, as we're talking about a famous classical composer, and recording companies are interested in selling, so they also want people to find the music/musicians they're looking for - so tend to choose the more common spelling (in whatever country).

Edit:  Thanks for providing that link, Mark.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Einstein

> However *a)* considering that the English language is a mixture of Norman French and Saxon dialects, it isn't totally surprising that the "Tch" form be adopted, especially *b)* considering all the strange spellings we've inherited over the centuries, of words pronounced differently than they're spelled.


I find *b)* a more convincing explanation than *a)*. It's true that we have a "tch" in words like "thatch" and "hitch", which could just as easily be spelt "thach" and "hich", but no English-speaker would instinctively begin a word with "tch-". We learnt the name from the French (or from the Russians who transcribed it into French) in more ignorant times and people thought it had something to do with the original spelling.


----------



## Mos_l

Scusate la mia perplessità... sembra strano che in italiano sia riconoscita come ufficiale la trascrizione P*ë*tr Il*'*i*č* *Č*ajkovskij, non l'ho mai vista su di un disco, ne su di una partitura, è illegibile e fa diventare strabici. 
Ad ogni modo, scusate la mia ignoranza, ma non so come pronunciare *ë*, mi risulta insolito vedere un apostrofo in mezzo ad una parola e, non ultimo, sebbene intuisca cosa sia *č*, ho forti dubbi che qualcuno in italia sappia pronunciare *č *senza la "pipa".


----------



## tsoapm

Mos_l said:


> la trascrizione P*ë*tr Il*'*i*č* *Č*ajkovskij, non l'ho mai vista su di un disco, ne su di una partitura


Sarei interessato sapere ciò che hai visto in suo vece. Io pensavo di aver visto traslitterazioni simili per autori, per esempio Dostoyevsky in "inglese" e Dostoevskij in "italiano".


----------



## Pat (√2)

E' Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij anche per l'enciclopedia dei miei genitori (De Agostini, 1972). Per me questa traslitterazione è così normale che trovo questo "fermento" molto interessante. Chissà che ne direbbe il povero Čičikov 
Un'annotazione: esistono sicuramente dischi e CD italiani - e anche cartelloni teatrali - dove Čajkovskij è Čajkovskij.
@Mos_l
La *ë* di Pëtr si legge come la *ë* di Fëdor (Dostoevskij).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che nessuno abbia risposto alla domanda relativa alla denominazione del segno al di sopra della "c" maiscola di Čajkovskij. Si chiama "pipa".

Saluti cari.

GS
PS Vorrei aggiungere, per quel che può interessare, che tutto l'argomento del thread verte non sulla _trascrizione_ (in caratteri latini d'un cognome russo), ma sulla traslitterazione (del medesimo).


----------



## Mos_l

√2 said:


> E' Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij anche per l'enciclopedia dei miei genitori (De Agostini, 1972).



Oibò! Anche le mie enciclopedie riportano questa traslitterazione! che schifo! 



> La *ë* di Pëtr si legge come la *ë* di Fëdor (Dostoevskij).



Mi chiedo però perchè io sia tenuto a sepere come si pronuncia  Fëdor con la ë di Pëtr.
E se possa permettermi di pronunciare la serbocroata Č senza sapere come si pronunciano ž, š (e C, Z e S) 

Chissà che ne direbbe il povero Khačaturjan, Aram Il'ič 

... a proposito l'apostrofo di Il'ič cosa va ad elidere? qualè il suo significato fonetico?
e se l'apostrofo servisse loro per non pronunciare la "l " come  "gl" o "lii"
non è una polemica...  ma ho come l'idea che stiamo interpretando in maniera italiana una traslittarazione fonetica serbocroata, dal russo,
non sapendo il soerbocroato...


----------



## curiosone

Grazie Mos, per il tuo punto di vista!  Cominciavo a pensare che il mio (punto di vista) fosse prettamente da madrelingua inglese, ma mi rincuora sapere che anche gli italiani possano trovarsi perplessi di fronte alla fonetica serbocroata.  

Personalmente trovo scomodissimo (a parte cercare di pronunciare il nome) cercare di scrivere Čajkovskij senza copia/incolla, visto che la mia tastiera italiana non contiene questi consonanti accentati (e nemmeno i vocali accentati, se non usati in italiano).  Ammetto che quando faccio copia/incolla per fare ricerca, trovo tanti riferimenti con questa scritta.  Ma se provo a scriverlo con la mia tastiera (usando i tasti disponibili):  Cajkovskij, google mi suggerisce altrettanto "Tchiakovsky" per pagine in italiano.  Quindi mi viene da pensare che sia "Čajkovskij" sia "Tchaikovsky" siano molto usati in italiano.  Dal momento che nella Russia imperiale si parlava correntemente sia il russo sia il francese (e non il serbocroato), io voto per lo spelling francese (suggerito forse da emigrati russi, o forse anche prima da qualche traduttore della corte imperiale - visto che è morto prima della rivoluzione), anche se quel "tch" ha poca logica sia in inglese sia in italiano.


----------



## velisarius

Mos_l said:


> ... a proposito l'apostrofo di Il'ič cosa va ad elidere? qualè il suo significato fonetico?
> e se l'apostrofo servisse loro per non pronunciare la "l " come  "gl" o "lii"
> non è una polemica...  ma ho come l'idea che stiamo interpretando in maniera italiana una traslittarazione fonetica serbocroata, dal russo,
> non sapendo il soerbocroato...



L'apostrofo serve proprio per prononciare la "l" come "gl". Nella lingua russa ci sono due "l", dura e morbida. Nel alfabeto russo , la "l" morbida si scrive  insieme al  simbolo
'Ь'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse è possibile precisare che sì, in russo esistono due tipi di "elle", non diversamente da quello che succede in inglese — seppur con nessuna somiglianza nella distribuzione — con la "elle *chiara*" e la "elle *scura*". La prima l'abbiamo in parole come il corrispondente italiano di "luce"; la seconda l'abbiamo in parole come il corrispondente italiano di "muro".

A proposito del segno *simile ad un apostrofo* nelle traslitterazioni, esso serve a segnalare che la consonante che lo precede ha un suono dolce (nel caso della "elle", la varietà "chiara").

Un altro modo per segnalare che una consonante ha suono dolce è quello di farla seguire dal "segno debole" di cui ci ha parlato velisarius.

Saluti.

GS
PS Cari Mod, ho fatto le acrobazie per non scrivere altro che in italiano, e lo stile è quello che è...
PS2 Cari tutti, un modo per ottenere una ponuncia decorosa delle due "elle" russe è quello di imitare — se si ha qualcuno sotto mano — la "elle" dei ferraresi nella parola "luna" ("elle" scura inglese e "elle" dura russa). Per la "elle" dolce russa si può cercare d'imitare la "elle" triestina" in parole come "sola".

Spero d'esser stato utile a qualcuno.

GS


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mos_l said:


> non è una polemica...



Evidentemente lo è, anche se il tuo punto non mi è del tutto chiaro 
Dovremmo trascrivere usando esclusivamente l'alfabeto italiano e le combinazioni che esso consente? Anche se sarebbe impossibile riprodurre alcuni suoni? Perché con Ciaicovschi possiamo anche cavarne le gambe, ma con Puškin? Come lo scriviamo? Živago? O lo stesso Il'ič? Come lo riproduciamo quel suono č finale? Oppure dovremmo adottare lo spelling inglese? Quello francese?



curiosone said:


> Dal momento che nella Russia imperiale si parlava correntemente sia il russo sia il francese (e non il serbocroato), io voto per lo spelling francese (suggerito forse da emigrati russi, o forse anche prima dal qualche traduttore della corte imperiale - visto che è morto prima della rivoluzione), anche se quel "tch" ha poca logica sia in inglese sia in italiano.



Ok, quindi Piotr Ilitch Tchaïkovski, che a un italiano fa grossomodo lo stesso effetto di Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij, e che, a rigore, un italiano leggerebbe "Piotr Ilitk Tcaicovschi"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Curio.

"...io voto per lo spelling francese..."

Io invece non posso neppure pensarci, soprattutto a causa dei terribili vincoli dell'ortografia francese, che — e forse basterebbe questo — nell'impossibilità di rappresentare i suoni /in/ colle lettere "in", è costretto a scrivere "ine", snaturando senza rimedio nomi su nomi. 
Alla visione di "Staline" sento già arrivarmi addosso la proverbiale filòssera.

Saluti cari 

GS


----------



## curiosone

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Curio.
> 
> "...io voto per lo spelling francese..."
> 
> Io invece non posso neppure pensarci, soprattutto a causa dei terribili vincoli dell'ortografia francese, che — e forse basterebbe questo — nell'impossibilità di rappresentare i suoni /in/ colle lettere "in", è costretto a scrivere "ine", snaturando senza rimedio nomi su nomi.
> Alla visione di "Staline" sento già arrivarmi addosso la proverbiale filòssera.
> 
> Saluti cari
> 
> GS



I didn't say I wanted to write ALL Russian names with French spelling.  However I don't see why I should have to study Russian pronunciation or Serbo-Croatian spelling/pronunciation, in order to read/speak Italian.  

In the specific case of Tchaikovsky (English spelling ), my point of view is: (1) as a famous musician (in his own time) who had travelled all over, he himself accepted whatever spelling  the countries visited chose to give his surname, and was tolerant of foreigners' attempts to pronounce it - just as I am tolerant of very few people pronouncing my much simpler French surname correctly; (2) This Serbo-Croatian spelling seems like a new fashion to me (if it weren't, all the Italians posting on this thread would be familiar with it), and either Italians add most-used Serbo-Croatian letters to their keyboards, or it's extremely inconvenient to write.


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> I don't see why I should have to study Russian pronunciation or Serbo-Croatian spelling/pronunciation, in order to read/speak Italian.



Well, why should I have to study English spelling and pronunciation in order to read/speak "Italian"?


----------



## curiosone

√2 said:


> Well, why should I have to study English spelling and pronunciation in order to read/speak "Italian"?



So write the name with Italian phonetics! I am certainly the last to insist that anyone be forced to study ANY language they aren't interested in studying.   I was also the first (on this thread) to attempt to provide what might be an acceptable Italian phonetics.

_[and now, if you don't mind, I'm going to go cuss (by myself) in French - or maybe in Greek]_


----------



## Einstein

curiosone said:


> This Serbo-Croatian spelling seems like a new fashion to me (if it weren't, all the Italians posting on this thread would be familiar with it), and either Italians add most-used Serbo-Croatian letters to their keyboards, or it's extremely inconvenient to write.


Not so new, but obviously it would only be familiar to those Italians who regularly read translations from Russian; newcomers will have some difficulty. I'm doing some work in my spare time on the translation of a book about Russia written in English and I assure you it's the most consistent way to pass from the English spelling to something the Italian reader will understand, once he/she is used to the system. Certainly you don't have to know the Serbo-Croatian language, you just have to know the pronunciation of 4 or 5 letters! The representation with Italian phonetics, on the other hand, always has some shortcomings as certain combinations of sounds simply cannot be represented, or require the insertion of incomprehensible apostrophes which only the hardened reader will understand, so the problem remains.

As for "Tchaikovsky", however mistaken it may be or seem, that spelling is known internationally and it's best to accept it.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, Ein.

GS


----------



## curiosone

Persino io sono d'accordo con te, Einstein! 
I'll take note however to avoid reading Russian books in Italian.  

I had a hard enough time with _Anna Karenina_ and _War and Peace_ in English.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Einstein said:


> Not so new, but obviously it would only be familiar to those Italians who regularly read translations from Russian; newcomers will have some difficulty.
> As for "Tchaikovsky", however mistaken it may be or seem, that spelling is known internationally and it's best to accept it.



Certo, visto che è uno spelling accettato in italiano 
Io capisco che Čajkovskij possa essere straniante per un anglofono, abituato ad altro spelling.
Quel che non capisco è perché si debba assumere che un italiano, *non *necessariamente abituato ad altre traslitterazioni dal russo, nel leggere "Tchaikovsky" non abbia alcuna perplessità, alcun problema, tutto normale, mentre debba sgranare gli occhi e mettersi le mani nei capelli (o magari inorridire) se legge "Čajkovskij".
Perché si dà, giustamente, per scontato che si debba fare un piccolo sforzo per leggere e pronunciare correttamente *Ča*jkovskij, mentre non si prende in considerazione il fatto che per un italiano lo stesso sforzo deve essere fatto per *Tcha*ikovsky? Che, anzi, la prima traslitterazione può anche sembrare più semplice, più "pulita" all'occhio? Che ci vuole un attimo per capire come funziona la cosa, mica anni di costante applicazione, e che il tutto diventa ben presto automatico?


----------



## curiosone

I understand that the pronunciation of "*Tchai*" for an Italian can require some effort (same as for "*Čaj*".  I think however that in the specific case of Tchaikovsky the musician, he is so famous that people hear the name before reading it (the pronunciation is handed down by oral transmission). 

I must say however that my first reaction to the spelling *Čajkovskij* (and an Italian friend I showed it to had the same reaction) was that it looked like Caccavski.


----------



## GavinW

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Vorrei aggiungere, per quel che può interessare, che tutto l'argomento del thread verte non sulla _trascrizione_ (in caratteri latini d'un cognome russo), ma sulla traslitterazione (del medesimo).



Sorry, GS, I'm being a bit thick today: Can you explain for my benefit (and maybe for a few others...?) the difference between the two operations that you mention? It seems key to the whole business of this thread. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oh, nothing very much, Gavin.

In linguistics we use the term _transcription_ for, among others, _phonetic trascription, phonemic trancription_, etc. A phonetic transcription is the representation of the pronunciation of a certain word by a certain person at a given time, with all its characteristics and peculiarities. It makes use of universally known symbols (usually those of the International Phonetic Association). The advantage of using an agreed-upon "alphabet" is that there's always a one-to-one correspondence between a symbol and the sound it represents. As an example, if you were among those Brits who say /ni:ðə/ for "neither", that's the way I'd _transcribe_ your pronunciation. Ditto in the case of /naIðə/ or /nɔɪðə/.
_Transliteration_, on the other hand, is the passage from one alphabetical—or other—system of _writing_ to another alphabetical system of _writing_. 
In this thread, Tchaikovsky is _one_ possible transliteration of the composer's name in Latin letters. There may be others, but there is one official transliteration system which is recommended by Slavists—linguists whose field of study is the Slav languages, grammars, literatures, etc. (In Italy we have excellent Slavists. In general, those who study Russian are called "Russìsti", similarly to Anglisti, Francesisti, Germanisti, Ispanisti, etc.). 

Hope it'll help.

GS


----------



## GavinW

Of course. Thanks for the rest of the background stuff, too, Giorgio. It helps to fill out the picture. Cheers!


----------



## effeundici

Perché c'è una T all'inizio? Con le mie basiche conoscenze di serbo imparato a ČaČak mi verrebbe da dire che il suono Č ha tutto fuorché una T all'inizio. (Una T invece me la sarei aspettata di fronte alla C con l'accento acuto di Ibrahimovic' )


----------



## curiosone

effeundici said:


> Perché c'è una T all'inizio? Con le mie basiche conoscenze di serbo imparato a ČaČak mi verrebbe da dire che il suono Č ha tutto fuorché una T all'inizio. (Una T invece me la sarei aspettata di fronte alla C con l'accento acuto di Ibrahimovic' )



There is no "T" in front of "Č."  The "T"in front of "ch" derives from French, where "ch" is a soft sound (unless there's a "t" in front).  There are also English words with "tch" like "watch," even though it has already been pointed out (in this thread) that in English the "t" isn't necessary.


----------



## GavinW

curiosone said:


> The "T"in front of "ch" derives from French.



So it looks like we're all following a convention that was established some time ago in France. I suppose we needn't judge or question that, or try to change it, even. As an established convention, it may be hard to make a strong enough case that the spelling needs to be changed. Usage prevails: that's my instinctive (and pragmatic), although fairly uninformed, view.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Ecco un aspetto della _traslitterazione_ che può trarre vantaggio dalla conoscenza di alcuni elementi di base della _fonetica_.

Quando articoliamo il suono "c" della parola italiana "cena" in realtà noi pronunciamo—inconsapevolmente— _due_ suoni in rapidissima successione: la "t" di "tutto" e la "sc" di "scena". Possiamo farcene un'idea pronunciando una parola che _termina_ col suono "t" di "tutto" immediatamente seguita da una parola che _inizia_ con "sc" di "scena": per esempio "mit" (come la famosa università americana" seguito immediatamente da "scìa" (come la terza persona di sciare). Articolando diverse volte queste due parole accorciando sempre di più il silenzio fra le due fino ad annullarlo, finiremo per dire qualcosa che assomiglia molto alla parola italiana che viene scritta "micia" o"miccia".
Ora, e non a caso, il simbolo fonetico per la rappresentazione del suono "c" di  "micia" è proprio la sequenza dei simboli dei due suoni che lo compongono: /t/ e /ʃ/, cioè /tʃ/. La trascrizione fonetica/fonologica (non entro qui nelle differenze fra le due) di "micia" è dunque "/mitʃa/.

Le diverse lingue hanno modi diversi di rappresentare questo suono per mezzo delle lettere dei loro alfabeti, ma in generale si assiste ad un lodevole sforzo di coerenza e di chiarezza. Gli inglesi potrebbero tranquillamente usare i grafemi CH, ma probabilmente—dato che in parole di origine greca queste lettere si pronunciano /k/— preferiscono TCH. I francesi lo rappresentano con TCH (che, fedele alla fonetica, è fatto della T di "tutto" e della "CH" di **ambre". I tedeschi, che rappresentano il suono /ʃ/ per mezzo delle lettere alfabetiche SCH, dovendo rappresentare il suono /tʃ/ ricorrono a TSCH (anche qui con fedeltà alla fonetica).

Poi ci sono le mode, le lingue che sanno imporre le proprie caratteristiche sulle altre, la pigrizia degli umani, l'ignoranza, ecc. Ma non sono cose che ci riguardano.

Saluti a tutti.

GS


----------



## giovannino

Einstein said:


> As for "Tchaikovsky", however mistaken it may be or seem, that spelling is known internationally and it's best to accept it.





GavinW said:


> As an established convention, it may be hard to make a strong enough case that the spelling needs to be changed. Usage prevails: that's my instinctive (and pragmatic), although fairly uninformed, view.



Sagge parole...and a welcome breath of fresh air


----------



## curiosone

It occurs to me that in English there are many French words and expressions transposed directly (_i.e._ left with the French pronunciation), for example: "chaise longue" \ˈshāz-ˈlȯŋ\ _(in Italian: sdraio_), or "cherchez la femme" _(_from the Pogo cartoons ), or even "_brioche_."  This might explain why the "tch" would be kept in English transliteration _(did I get the term right?) - _simply to avoid any possible confusion or mispronunciation.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno 

Ok, ma mica è "Tchaikovsky" a essere in discussione. Questo è lo spelling inglese, accettato in Italia e forse in qualche altro Paese, talvolta, ma non necessariamente, adottato in testi italiani. Il fatto che lo spelling inglese di un nome russo sia accettato dall'italiano è un'eccezione, perché noi mica scriviamo Leo Tolstoy e Fyodor Dostoyevsky, o Checkhov e Khrushchev.
Quindi, la risposta alla domanda di Italtrav (questa traslitterazione - Čajkovskij - è normale in Italia per i nomi russi) è "Sì, lo è". Un italiano può restare perplesso leggendo Čajkovskij? Può avere difficoltà a pronunciarlo correttamente? Sì, come no. Qualcuno resterà perplesso, qualcuno lo pronuncerà male. Ma questo può accadere anche con "Shakespeare". Incredibile, eh?


----------



## Einstein

On a simpler level I'd like to add that the "serbo-croatian" letters should not be seen as such. They are just convenient phonetic symbols. If we want to represent a soft "c", in Italian this is possible only if it is followed by an "e" or an "i", while the "č" is self-sufficient, as is a "š"  for the "sh" sound.
Why not use the International Phonetic Alphabet? Because even English-speakers (and it's an English invention) are completely unfamiliar with it unless they've studied phonetics and Italians know it even less. It would be absurd to put "tʃ" instead of "č", or "ʃ" instead of "š"; if anything, the "ʃ" has something to do with integral calculus.




curiosone said:


> It occurs to me that in English there are many French words and expressions transposed directly (_i.e._ left with the French pronunciation), for example: "chaise longue" \ˈshāz-ˈlȯŋ\ _(in Italian: sdraio_), or "cherchez la femme" _(_from the Pogo cartoons ), or even "_brioche_." This might explain why the "tch" would be kept in English transliteration _(did I get the term right?) - _simply to avoid any possible confusion or mispronunciation.


The difference between West-European languages and Russian is that while we may not know how to pronounce French, German or Spanish, we have no difficulty in copying these names directly as they use the Latin alphabet. Russian, however, uses the Cyrillic alphabet, which we can't use, so a decision has to be taken about how to spell these names. This is even more so with Arabic or Chinese. It should be said, though, that more than 30 years ago the Chinese told the world how they wanted their names to be spelt with the Latin alphabet. English-speaking journalists took up this idea, while the Italians didn't, so while Peking became Beijing, Pechino remained Pechino. You can lead a horse to the water...


----------



## LilianaB

In my opinion the name of this great composer should be spelled, or rather transliterated, this way: Chaykovskiy. It is usually spelled with T for some reason by many non-Russian speakers. His name is just like Chai, or Chay, tea, except with a skiy ending.


----------



## Einstein

LilianaB said:


> In my opinion the name of this great composer should be spelled, or rather transliterated, this way: Chaykovskiy. It is usually spelled with T for some reason by many non-Russian speakers. His name is just like Chai, or Chay, tea, except with a skiy ending.


Well, as we've said, the "t" comes from French phonetics. "Chaykovskiy" may be fine for English-speakers, but here we started by discussing how to spell it for Italian readers. The "Ch" would be mispronounced. Also the "-skiy" that you propose is better represented in Italian as "-skij" (the "j" is pronounced differently from the English).


----------



## LilianaB

Oh, I am sorry. I did not realize it was for Italian mostly.


----------



## curiosone

Mos was unable to post here, but had some rather interesting (new) information regarding the transliteration we've been discussing (which he shared privately with a few of us), so I thought I'd copy just the part specifically regarding Tchaikovsky:"Ho chiesto ad un parere ad amico Croato che mi risponde:In effetti i serbi usano il cirillico come i russi, ma in russo per quel poco che l'ho studiato e che ricordo c'è anche la forma minuscola del cirillico e anche quella corsiva, che si avvicinano di più al "latinorum".Ad esempio Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij che tu citi è proprio russo e lo vedi dalla ë con i due puntini sopra, che in russo si legge "jo" da cui Piotr, che non esiste nè in croato nè in serbo (anche se scritto in cirillico). Altra cosa del russo è l'apostrofo dopo la "l" che fa leggere la l in un determinato modo..."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, curio.

Immagino che la frase di Mos 

_Ad esempio Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij che tu citi è proprio russo
_
sia un modo non proprio corretto per dire che _Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij _è anch'essa una traslitterazione in caratteri latini del nome del compositore. 
_
e lo vedi dalla ë con i due puntini sopra...

_I "due puntini" vengono _talvolta_ usati dai russi quando, traslitterando una parola della loro lingua in caratteri latini, vogliono segnalare _ai non parlanti russo_ che la "e" russa 

si pronuncia /jɔ/ o /ɔ/. Si tratta d'una convenzione, che offre il vantaggio di mostrare da un lato che in cirillico il grafema è "e" e dall'altro che esso si pronuncia /jɔ/. Se non si usassero i puntini si perderebbe l'informazione sulla pronuncia; se si traslitterasse per mezzo di "jo" si perderebbe l'informazione sulla reale ortografia russa.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## curiosone

Ciao Giorgio 
Il punto principale è che trattasi di una traslitterazione RUSSA (e non serbocroata, come era stato indicato in post precedenti).  E' solo una precisazione, ma ho trovato interessante che fosse una forma usata SOLO dai russi.  Quindi non è così diffusa nell'Europa dell'Est com'era stato indicato precedentemente (in questa discussione). Qui comunque andiamo fuori tema, se discutiamo di altre lingue che non siano l'italiano o l'inglese (anche se una certa spiegazione serviva per chiarire ai non-studiosi di russo - come me ).  

Non cambiano le conclusioni che abbiamo raggiunto: 
1) La traslitterazione francese (accettata dagli inglesi) è accettata anche dagli italiani;
2) Coesiste con un'altra traslitterazione (più recente), anch'essa accettata dagli italiani, conosciuta soprattutto dagli studiosi di lingua russa;
3) In entrambi i casi gli italiani devono darsi da fare per capire la pronuncia, perché nessuna delle due (traslitterazioni) rispecchia la fonetica italiana (e nemmeno la fonetica internazionale);
4) Per fortuna stiamo parlando di un personaggio molto famoso, quindi (come con Shakespeare) esiste una trasmissione orale della pronuncia.


----------



## Mos_l

Ringrazio Curiosone per aver riportato quanto mi segnala il mio amico croato.

Credo che con la frase "_Ad esempio Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij che tu citi è proprio russo" il mio amico voglia intendere che non è croato, ma proprio russo_...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mos_l said:


> Credo che con la frase "_Ad esempio Pëtr Il'ič Čajkovskij che tu citi è proprio russo" il mio amico voglia intendere che non è croato, ma proprio russo_...



Ehilà, ciao 
Che nell'alfabeto croato la *ë *non esiste e che, quindi, per un Croato è immediatamente evidente che si tratta di una traslitterazione dal russo.

EDIT
Dimenticavo. Come diceva il tuo amico, un'altra cosa che in croato non esiste, e che quindi segnala immediatamente una traslitterazione dal russo, è l'apostrofo dopo una consonante.

(Adoro questa discussione. Devo mandare un regalo a Italtrav. Una bottiglia di Lambrusco, due chili di Parmigiano Reggiano... Adesso vedo )


----------



## Einstein

Qui si stanno dicendo delle cose interessanti, che non metto in discussione. Vorrei solo ribadire quello che ho detto prima:


> On a simpler level I'd like to add that the "serbo-croatian" letters should not be seen as such. They are just convenient phonetic symbols. If we want to represent a soft "c", in Italian this is possible only if it is followed by an "e" or an "i", while the "č" is self-sufficient, as is a "š" for the "sh" sound.


Come già detto da altri, c'è da aggiungere "ë" e poi c'è la "ž", che si pronuncia come la "g" francese.


----------



## Pat (√2)

> They are just convenient phonetic symbols.



Beh, non direi, nel senso che indubbiamente tutto l'ambaradan si basa sul serbo-croato, con qualche aggiustamento per adattare il sistema alla specificità del russo. I serbo-croati avevano già fatto il 90% del lavoro, i russi raccomandavano di seguire quel sistema, gli slavisti italiani l'hanno seguito. Non hanno inserito alcuni segni grafici nell'alfabeto italiano: hanno inserito alcuni segni grafici in quello croato. Tra l'altro, stando a quel che ho letto, l'alfabeto latino croato è nato proprio come traslitterazione dell'alfabeto cirillico serbo. Per la serie: avevamo la pappa pronta 

P.S. Ho cercato tra i miei libri l'edizione più vecchia di un romanzo russo. E' una Feltrinelli del 1957 e la traslitterazione è quella. Di certo si usava anche prima.


----------



## Einstein

√2 said:


> Beh, non direi, nel senso che indubbiamente tutto l'ambaradan si basa sul serbo-croato, con qualche aggiustamento per adattare il sistema alla specificità del russo. I serbo-croati avevano già fatto il 90% del lavoro, i russi raccomandavano di seguire quel sistema, gli slavisti italiani l'hanno seguito. Non hanno inserito alcuni segni grafici nell'alfabeto italiano: hanno inserito alcuni segni grafici in quello croato. Tra l'altro, stando a quel che ho letto, l'alfabeto latino croato è nato proprio come traslitterazione dell'alfabeto cirillico serbo. Per la serie: avevamo la pappa pronta
> 
> P.S. Ho cercato tra i miei libri l'edizione più vecchia di un romanzo russo. E' una Feltrinelli del 1957 e la traslitterazione è quella. Di certo si usava anche prima.


Nota storica interessante. Sì, ho esagerato dicendo che sono solo simboli fonetici comodi, ma ho voluto rassicurare quegli anglofoni che insorgevano per l'idea di dover imparare la lingua serbocroata prima di poter leggere i nomi russi. Rimane solo da chiedersi perché le case editrici anglofone non abbiano adottato lo stesso sistema. Sarà per la stessa pigrizia che hanno dimostrato gli italiani rispetto al cinese (vedi post #45).


----------



## Mos_l

Nota di colore, proprio oggi su LaStampa.it è comparso questo articolo:
"Michael Jackson, il padre di "Thriller"? Sorpresa, è* Ciaikovskij*"**

link: http://www3.lastampa.it/musica/sezioni/news/articolo/lstp/459777/


----------



## Pat (√2)

Einstein said:


> ho voluto rassicurare quegli anglofoni che insorgevano per l'idea di dover imparare la lingua serbocroata prima di poter leggere i nomi russi.  Oh, cavolo! Sono un'idiota
> Rimane solo da chiedersi perché le case editrici anglofone non abbiano adottato lo stesso sistema. Sarà per la stessa pigrizia che hanno dimostrato gli italiani rispetto al cinese (vedi post #45).



Boh. Qualsiasi sia il motivo, noi lo si rispetta 
Quel che mi dà un po' fastidio, sinceramente, è che noi tutti ancora oggi chiamiamo i lager tedeschi in Polonia con i nomi tedeschi 



Mos_l said:


> "Michael Jackson, il padre di "Thriller"? Sorpresa, è* Ciaikovskij*"**



Ah, questa è bella 
L'autore è americano, quindi ha scritto "Tchaikovsky" (e Prokofiev), ma il traduttore evidentemente s'è schifato (scherzo!) e l'ha cambiato in "Ciaikovskij".
Scommetto che Curio sta scrivendo una lettera di protesta al giornale


----------

